# timing marks?



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

ive searched and i cant fing TDC marks!! i think i found one i think its a dot on the sprocket but wheres the other?


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: timing marks? (dkashbmx)*

This is where majic is supposed to chime in and post the same picture of the TDC marks he does 3 times a week when someone doesnt know how to search.


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: timing marks? (vr2jetta)*

well i know how to search and in fact i did search!! type in top dead center or TDC marks and you tell me what you get furckin ashhole


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: timing marks? (dkashbmx)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4594795
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4253732
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3870129
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3110871
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2792814
Try searching timing marks......and dont forget about archived content too. 
BTW, I would rather be an ashhole than a dumbass.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: timing marks? (vr2jetta)*

Sorry i missed the question...I was out by 8pm last night....lol....But here it is once again!!!!

1)put ur motor on TDC....#1 piston should be all the way up remove green cap on tranny and u should see the V pointing to the dot on the flywheel








2)After this check ur cam sprocket...dot on inside of sprocket should be even with the front of valve cover like this...








3)remove distibutor cap make sure rotor is pointed to #1 in firing order like this(ull see a small line on edge of distributor, rotor should be like an 1/8 to the right of it.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: timing marks? (TheMajic86GTI)*

I hate people that tell you to search when they can just answer the question!! Anyway I think your referring to the intermediate timing sprocket with the dot!?!?!? The dot lines up with the crank pulley v notch


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: timing marks? (GeekWagens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GeekWagens* »_I hate people that tell you to search when they can just answer the question!! 

Give a man a fish and feed him for a day, teach him to fish and feed him for a life time.

It really bothers me when people bitch that they "searched" and cant find the answer when all they have to do is word what they are looking for a few different ways and it pops rightup. He claims to have searched and found nothing. I spent 5 minutes searching and found all that stuff. 

And for the record, THE BENTLEY IS THE MOST IMPORTANT TOOL YOU CAN HAVE AT YOUR DISPOSAL!! I know they are expensive but that is no excuse!! I have purchased 5 over the past few years. 

Also, go majic for having the patience to post those pics up once again.


----------



## davmikII (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: timing marks? (dkashbmx)*

Hi 

If your car has uncovered cylinderhead you should put the 4th piston valve in principal admission and the 1rst. piston in dtc and the marks will be shown where it has to be. 
i hope this information works for you.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: timing marks? (davmikII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davmikII* »_Hi 

If your car has uncovered cylinderhead you should put the 4th piston valve in principal admission and the 1rst. piston in dtc and the marks will be shown where it has to be. 
i hope this information works for you.









HUH,....WUT,...WHERE???????


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: timing marks? (TheMajic86GTI)*

ok so i found out all this crap above and what not well anyways im to the point where the head is almost off all thats left is the exhaust. to unbolt. 
anyways i need to know the casting of the head! im buying a new one and i want them to match up. where can i find the casting number? is it inside the gead on the head? i found some numbers but i do not know what they mean. thats why im on here asking you guys. anyways does the number even matter? im assuming it does but if it doesnt thats even better!
thanks,


----------



## Jeepr21 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: timing marks? (dkashbmx)*

what are the numbers you found? didn't really ask the question well enough for anyone to answer...


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: timing marks? (Jeepr21)*

As long as its a digi head it should work fine. I dont know of any differences in the heads other than valve sizes, and IIRC the smaller valves came in the older cis heads, but correct me if I am wrong anyone.


----------

